# metal detecting ban



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

I was told at the Muskallounge State Park last week that I could not use a metal detector in the park ( we were on the beach of Lake Superior ). Is this true and can anybody explain to me why?


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Read here:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-97922--,00.html


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for the link. I did not know every park had different rules for this activity. I still do not understand the why of it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

my guess would be items of historical significance that they wish to protect. along with possible areas of native burial grounds. i can see where many areas would have things which they might want to preserve as is rather then allow the public to disturb.


----------

